# Are Falco cages suitable for 4 gerbils?



## LynLeach (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the forum but it seems a good place to ask advice of experienced gerbil owners. I currently have a pets at home gerbilarium which housed 2 gerbils, Sherbet and Comet. Sadly I have lost both of my girls recently but am hoping to get some more gerbils in the near future. The gerbilarium was adequate for 2 gerbils (I have the smaller model) and I got over the problem of the wire platforms by covering them with Chew'n'Chill matting (I think they are made from hyacinth fibre) which the gerbils would eventually chew up but they lasted for ages and are cheap to replace. 

I would like to keep up to 4 gerbils and want to replace the gerbilarium. I have been looking at the Falco small animal cages as they seem to be the largest available. Would 4 gerbils be too many to keep in this size of cage?
Does anybody have this type of cage and what do they think of it?

I would be grateful for any advice on this.
Lynda


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Is this the cage you mean? If it is, then that is the minimum I would use for a pair of gerbils. The [email protected] gerbilarium is way too small to be a permenant enclosure for gerbils. If you want a bigger group then you would be better off getting a large fish tank and making a lid for it. The gerbils don't need a tank topper.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with Snippet. Most of these cages which are described suitable for Gerbils are undersized and overpriced! For a group of 4 Gerbils to be housed comfortably they will really need a Tank of around 3 1/2 - 4 feet long, filled with plenty of substrate for digging. If you struggle to find a tank big enough for them, you can buy a large storage tub and convert that into a big tank. The only one really I would recommend is the 148L "Really Useful Box" which you can buy online for around £35-£40. Much cheaper than the Falco one with much more room and more Gerbil friendly! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> I agree with Snippet. Most of these cages which are described suitable for Gerbils are undersized and overpriced! For a group of 4 Gerbils to be housed comfortably they will really need a Tank of around 3 1/2 - 4 feet long, filled with plenty of substrate for digging. If you struggle to find a tank big enough for them, you can buy a large storage tub and convert that into a big tank. The only one really I would recommend is the 148L "Really Useful Box" which you can buy online for around £35-£40. Much cheaper than the Falco one with much more room and more Gerbil friendly! :smilewinkgrin:


Do you have a link for the 148L RUB please? 
I've looked for ages online and cant find any boxes that big. Would one of those definitely be big enough for up to 4 gerbils? As there is a group in a rescue close to me and if I can find something suitable I may get them.
I dont like tanks too much as they're too heavy and I cant carry them anywhere to clean them so end up with wet carpets as I have to do it in the living room!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

No problem - here is the link here Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 145 litre Really Useful Box It's a fine size for 4 Gerbils, as long as it's filled around 3/4 full with substrate :smile5: I wouldn't put any more than 4 in it however - but groups of larger than four can often be quite difficult to manage anyway.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> No problem - here is the link here Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 145 litre Really Useful Box It's a fine size for 4 Gerbils, as long as it's filled around 3/4 full with substrate :smile5: I wouldn't put any more than 4 in it however - but groups of larger than four can often be quite difficult to manage anyway.


the large falco tank (100x40cm) actually works out around the same sort of internal size as that (if not a tiny bit bigger) and with the tank topper is almost double, so if they were willing to spend that sort of money it would be a decent sized cage, but its a helluv a lot to pay for one :lol:


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I was just going by the size that is provided in the link by snippet :smile5:
It would depend on the depth of the larger one also. The tank topper should be in addition to what space they have for digging and not included in the overall size.
I will also say as with all toppers, if the Gerbils start showing signs of stereotypical bar chewing then it means having to buy an alternative tank which doesn't allow for this behaviour - so would work out even more expensive!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> I was just going by the size that is provided in the link by snippet :smile5:
> It would depend on the depth of the larger one also. The tank topper should be in addition to what space they have for digging and not included in the overall size.
> I will also say as with all toppers, if the Gerbils start showing signs of stereotypical bar chewing then it means having to buy an alternative tank which doesn't allow for this behaviour - so would work out even more expensive!


Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Falco
the depth is the same as the internal depth of the RUB, and you could fill it most of the way up with having the topper on, you only need to leave space for the gerbil to meerkat freely really :lol:

at £149 though, its quite expensive!!

and yeah, i have never had toppers for my gerbils, that way they dont get the opatunity to become bar obsessed


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Well yes if you are talking about the larger one then that also would be ok for upto 4 - but like you say at that price you could probably get a larger 4 foot plain tank, build a lid (or a topper if someone really wants to) and have plenty left over for lots of toys!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont think my gerbils would really make use of a topper on a tank, I hardly see them as they are always digging under all their substrate and most of their toys (boxes, tubes, wooden chews and wooden houses) are buried so that's where they stay. Seems more natural for them like that.

I love the look of the falco but at that price I doubt I'd ever get one, those 148L boxes look much better I think if I get those boxes I would add 1 shelf near the top for a water bowl or access to a water bottle.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I dont think my gerbils would really make use of a topper on a tank, I hardly see them as they are always digging under all their substrate and most of their toys (boxes, tubes, wooden chews and wooden houses) are buried so that's where they stay. Seems more natural for them like that.
> 
> I love the look of the falco but at that price I doubt I'd ever get one, those 148L boxes look much better I think if I get those boxes I would add 1 shelf near the top for a water bowl or access to a water bottle.


I wouldn't even bother with the shelf - what I normally do for all my gerbils, is sit the water bottle on top of the mesh lid, with the spout poking through into the tank. It means you can get plenty of substrate in and the spout never gets covered with bedding and make it leak. Obviously it's your choice but would save you trying to get a shelf in etc :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah thanks for that idea.
I've always had trouble with having a water bottle or bowl in my gerbils tanks, they cover them with substrate no matter what I do! 
So I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this picture of Angelo showing the bottle with spout poking through :smile5:


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

That's a great idea. Mine are always managing to make the water bottle leak. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## LynLeach (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my post. It was the larger Falco cage I was interested in (100x80cm). I have been left a small amount of money and wanted to get something special, this cage seemed to be a decent size and would enable me to have a larger group of gerbils. Having looked through some of the replies I may reconsider and look at the boxes and tank options mentioned. Thanks again.


----------

